# Xenon replaced, but it's yellow not blue/purple! Will it change?



## P.M. (Apr 15, 2002)

I had my driver's side headlamp unit replaced on Monday and noticed last night that it is yellow not blue/purple like the original ones that I REALLY
like. Searched the archives and found 2 people with same problem & their dealer said the yellow would turn to blue after about 100 hours. Can
anyone respond to this claim by the dealers? I still have to ask my dealer this morning and find out what they say about the yellow color. Thanks. :bawling: 

P.S. - just posted on this on .org, too.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

You WILL notice that newer Xenons are much closer to white than older ones. As the technology has advanced, they have worked on increasing the light output ion this manner. It also just makes the light a lot more pleasant to see by. As far as looks go, it's certainly a plus that you have less blue as far as oncoming traffic is concerned... However, some people dislike the look.

Your new Xenon will most likely NOT turn as blue as the old one. Talk to your dealer, if they advise waiting for a bit, then do so. After the light "breaks in," if the color isn't fairly close, try to get them to replace the other old one. That said, even on my car with the original lamps, the lights aren't exactly tohe same color, so... :dunno:


----------



## P.M. (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks for that info. I hope the color DOES change, though. 

I read a few archive posts where people complained that their headlamps weren't blue anymore, but rather a yellowish white. I got my car in Jan. 2000 and do a fair amount of night driving. My lights appear just as blue as the day I bought it. There is no sign of any color change. 

The dealer said this was the first headlamp they changed. What really sucks is that the ECIS CAI shroud was in the way of the leveling motor, so I thought something was wrong. They replaced the lamp assembly to try to fix the problem. Poor design of the CAI.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Hmmm... My headlights are the same color now as they were when I purchased the car new, no color change. Kinda refutes the dealer claim.

IMHO,
Haus


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

*xenons for looks?*

if you wanted a blue tinged light, you prob would've been better off getting the halogens and buying aftermarket bulbs. that being said, white/yellowish light from xenons is better than blue-ish light for visibility. mine are white little little blue at the edges. i'm sure the people who see your car think it's bluer/whiter than the others on the road. i think that it's harder to judge xenons' color from inside the car. i think mine are white, but people who see it driving from the outside think otherwise.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

P.M. said:


> *I had my driver's side headlamp unit replaced on Monday and noticed last night that it is yellow not blue/purple like the original ones that I REALLY
> like. Searched the archives and found 2 people with same problem & their dealer said the yellow would turn to blue after about 100 hours. Can
> anyone respond to this claim by the dealers? I still have to ask my dealer this morning and find out what they say about the yellow color. Thanks. :bawling:
> 
> P.S. - just posted on this on .org, too. *


Hi, I agree with you...I like your older ones better. I like that look better, its all a matter of opinion. I guess you can't order the "old" way. So if I were you I would get the other changed since it will prob never match.sorry :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## P.M. (Apr 15, 2002)

I managed to talk to a BMW mechanic ("tech"??) this morning and he said he has seen them yellow when first replaced and then he may see the car 6 months later and both lights are blue again. I hope he's right. He's the nicest guy I've met at BMW, so I got the impression that he was being honest. For now, it just looks stupid, kinda like this when you look from the front:


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

P.M. said:


> *I managed to talk to a BMW mechanic ("tech"??) this morning and he said he has seen them yellow when first replaced and then he may see the car 6 months later and both lights are blue again. I hope he's right. He's the nicest guy I've met at BMW, so I got the impression that he was being honest. For now, it just looks stupid, kinda like this when you look from the front:
> 
> *


just have them both changed... the yellowish ones are probably the osram...change them to the 6000k phillips, you'll need a welder's mask to look at your lights after installed....:lmao:


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

P.M. said:


> *I managed to talk to a BMW mechanic ("tech"??) this morning and he said he has seen them yellow when first replaced and then he may see the car 6 months later and both lights are blue again. I hope he's right. He's the nicest guy I've met at BMW, so I got the impression that he was being honest. For now, it just looks stupid, kinda like this when you look from the front:
> 
> *


LOL, Its not funny, but that was


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

low said:


> *
> 
> just have them both changed... the yellowish ones are probably the osram...change them to the 6000k phillips, you'll need a welder's mask to look at your lights after installed....:lmao: *


:lmao:


----------

